# Basking Light Keeps Blowing - Help!!!



## niceola (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi

I bought a 3 year old beardy a few months ago and since then I have had about 4 or 5 basking lights blowing.

I was originally using an exo terra tight beam but it wasnt running through a stat. 

I therefore purchased a microclimite b1 dimmer stat and using a Hobby basking light 150w. Today at 6pm I noticed that the light was off, when I checked it, it had blown. I thought using a dimmer stat stopped the lights from breaking??

Can anyone give me some advice on the best light to use however not an expensive one. The tank is 5ftx2ftx3ft.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

try changing the fuse on the bulb not the stat to a lower ampage this should ensure that if things overheat as it sounds like they have been it should be the fuse that blows not the bulb. And there alot cheaper to replace alternatively get the stat pat tested by an electrician as this could be having surges that may be causing the blowouts. Also obviously check for loose wiring and is the bulb guarded or out of reach. Not a lizard person but guess they may be able to give the bulb a good whack. Hope any of this helps


----------



## niceola (Jan 31, 2010)

thanx for the advice :2thumb:


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

I find the exo terras to be pretty reliable and usually last somewhere around six months.

A dimmer stat is specifically designed to work with bulbs, so unless the stat or some of your other wiring is faulty, then there should be no problem.

Check all your wiring and setup to make sure there are no shorts or badly wired connections. 

If the stat is faulty, it will be covered by a years guarantee if you bought it new, so take it back and swap it. : victory:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Microclimate stats have a _5 year_ warranty.


----------



## mikemikemike (Aug 10, 2010)

I had the same problem.... i had a 40w lamp and a heat mat also. my local reptile shop said turn the heat mat off through summer, as its getting too hot within the tank.


----------

